# HGH IV-bro/scientific approach



## Marly27 (Apr 14, 2014)

Now I know there is debate on this. However, most of it seems to be due to the stigma/extreme nature of taking anything intraveneously. So let's just look at this from a truely scientific approach. 

As we all know the body exerts endogenous GH in pulses. Two large pulses we see during REM sleep and post workout. 

When I look at optimum performance, it makes the most sense to mimick what the body is naturally doing but in a unnatural way (mimicking but with supra physiological levels). 

This is where I want the discussion to begin, I don't care to hear its stupid because it's extreme. I do care to hear its stupid because of this study, or because of this understanding, etc. 

I am 25 and I honestly don't care to put the time into multiple IV injections while sleeping, although that would be very interesting to discuss, I am however, considering injecting my omnitrope immediately post workout.


----------



## DF (Apr 14, 2014)

You are saying that you want to inject your hgh directly into a vein post workout?  How many IU we talking?

Here's a link to an abstract:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2189886


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 14, 2014)

> Bioavailability and bioactivity of three different doses of nasal growth hormone (GH) administered to GH-deficient patients: comparison with intravenous and subcutaneous administration.
> 
> AuthorsLaursen T, et al. Show all Journal
> Eur J Endocrinol. 1996 Sep;135(3):309-15.
> ...



10char......


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 14, 2014)

I saw this study, and igf-1 elevation is of extreme importance.  But I also found a contradicting study, showing that levels of IGF-1 and GH were significantly higher with IV than sub q. Il find it when I'm at a computer. 

As for the above response. I'm not sure if I want to do it or not. If I did it would be 4iu of omnitrope immediately post workout.  It's extreme but I want to be the best at my sport.


----------



## Marly27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just did a whole lot of research on this. Found a few great studies, really not sure why people follow some of the protocols they do with the research out. 

But it seems Sub-q are the most effective. But more so twice a day injections of sub q are significantly better in terms of IGF-1 than once a day at night. 

With that said I'll be doing 2 iu sub q after my early morning workout and 2iu before bed.

If anyone wants me to post links to the studies, let me know and il throw them up


----------

